# POLL: My Current Project Drive is a....



## Kent (Jul 7, 2020)

Interested to see how you all like to work.


----------



## Haakond (Jul 7, 2020)

I have all my project files on my internal drive + my most used samples. Everything else (+backups) are on an external drive


----------



## ptram (Jul 7, 2020)

I keep my DAW/Notation projects and user presets/sounds in the internal drive. Samples and factory presets are in external SSD drives. Audio recordings in an external HDD.

Sound libraries are backed up in an external drive (or the original drives, if there is room enough). The internal drive is under Time Machine.

Paolo


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

I use my computer as a workspace for my current project. I keep data, including sample libraries, on external Samsung T7, T5 and 970 EVO Plus NVMe SSDs. The latter are sold as internal SSDs but can be housed in an external enclosure.

I use spinning 5400 RPM hard drives for data that I need to access very selectively or only occasionally, and for backups. For example, I have a large library of audio recordings that I draw on selectively and keep on standard hard drives.


----------



## sndmarks (Jul 7, 2020)

OS and Projects each on their own SSDs. Samples on mixture of internal/external SSDs and HDDs.


----------



## Illico (Jul 7, 2020)

OS - DAW - Project files ==> Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB (80%) (Project backup on NAS)
SAMPLE1 ==> Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB (99%) (backup on NAS)
SAMPLE2 ==> Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB (27%) (backup on NAS)
All internals


----------



## Pietro (Jul 7, 2020)

Internal SSD. Duh! 

- Piotr


----------



## Braymen (Jul 9, 2020)

Project files all stored in Dropbox for ease of access across all my devices. Which, I guess you could say stores it on each of my internal SSDs


----------



## Kent (Jul 9, 2020)

Pietro said:


> Internal SSD. Duh!
> 
> - Piotr


For the purposes of this poll, it counts as an 'external' SSD—hence the quotes  

(In other words, the important thing is that it's a non-OS SSD)


----------



## Quasar (Jul 9, 2020)

kmaster said:


> For the purposes of this poll, it counts as an 'external' SSD—hence the quotes
> 
> (In other words, the important thing is that it's a non-OS SSD)


I would probably change the verbiage then, since the terms "internal" and "external" in normal usage have nothing to do with whether or not the drive contains an OS, but only refer to the form factor and the connectivity. 

When I looked at the poll, I was confused because I save projects on an internal (non-OS) HDD and this did not appear to be an option.


----------



## BWG (Aug 9, 2020)

Quasar said:


> I would probably change the verbiage then, since the terms "internal" and "external" in normal usage have nothing to do with whether or not the drive contains an OS, but only refer to the form factor and the connectivity.
> 
> When I looked at the poll, I was confused because I save projects on an internal (non-OS) HDD and this did not appear to be an option.



It confused me as well.

I use an internal SSD drive.

OS & Home folders are on two separate NVMe's and then a regular SSD hosts the current projects.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 9, 2020)

An internal HD for me. As others have said, internal and external has a very specific meaning with drives. I have 6 internal drives, 1 external and a NAS. Desktop PC or course 

My OS drive is an SSD. My libraries are stored on internal SSDs and my projects in an internal HD (better for lots of write cycles). I have my projects backed up to an external HD and my NAS. I aim to keep my external HD out of my home as much as possible so when I was still working in the office I'd keep it locked in my desk and bring it back home for a backup once in a while. That's my house fire/flood/other disaster insurance. I have crappy upload speeds otherwise cloud storage would have made it in too.


----------



## mgnoatto (Aug 9, 2020)

Internal Hybrid HD + Dropbox


----------



## Simeon (Aug 9, 2020)

I always use a "non-OS" SSD for projects.
I also have a large external USB 3 drive for archiving as well as One Drive and Dropbox.

I agree with others that the "external SSD" is confusing, at first I selected "Other" and then read the explanation and changed it.


----------



## DoubleTap (Aug 30, 2020)

My DAW is on the internal SSD which runs the OS. The projects are stored on an internal HDD. It's all backed up to NAS and finished projects are also in
a cloud service back up.


----------



## Kent (Sep 10, 2020)

Updated with new polling options! (Is that a new feature? I would have done so earlier if I knew it was a thing.)

You can change your votes to best reflect your answer now!


----------



## Ben (Sep 10, 2020)

Internal SSD drives (5x SATA, 2x NVMe) for samples, Projects are stored inside the OneDrive sync folder on my OS SSD.
Projects get automatically backed up, so no worries if the OS drive gets messed up


----------



## K. Johnston (Sep 11, 2020)

Samsung 970pro 512GB NVME SSD for my OS and program files. 

Samsung 970evo 1TB NVME SSD for my fast sample drive. 

Samsung 860evo 3TB SATA III SSD for my bulk sample drive. 

Samsung 860pro 1TB SATA III SSD for my project drive. 

Two WD Black 4TB HDDs in an external USB 3 enclosure running hardware RAID 1 for file storage, backups, and archiving old projects.


----------



## nspaas (Sep 11, 2020)

Main:

OS/Programs - Internal 1Tb NVMe
Samples - Internal 2Tb NVMe x2
Projects - Internal 2Tb SSD
Video - Internal 2Tb SSD

Backup - External Spinners + Cloud BU

VEP Server:

OS/Programs - Internal 1Tb SSD
Samples - Internal 2tb SSD


----------

